# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  Τι να πιστέψω και πως να συνεχίσω.

## nefelirene

Κοντεύουν σχεδόν 30ημέρες απο την ημέρα που " έφυγε" ο άντρας μου και έμεινα μόνη με την 5,5 χρονών κόρη μου.
Γύρισε πρώτη μέρα στην δουλειά μετά απο τις διακοπές μας , μιλήσαμε 3-4 φορές στο τηλ.και το απόγευμα με ενημέρωσαν οτι είχε ενα ατύχημα χτύπησε σοβαρά να μεταβώ στο νοσοκομείο οπόυ μου ανακοίνωσαν το "θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του" 
Πέριμένουν τοξικολογικές εξετάσεις και προσπαθούν να με πείσουν οτι αυτοκτόνησε.Γιατι πως γίνεται αυτό ?Πως γίνεται ενας άνθρωπος που κάνει σχέδια για το μέλλον που προγραμματίζει ακόμα και το φαγητό της επόμενης μέρας να φέυγει.
Πως γίνεται να αφήνει την λατρέια του -την κόρη μας-,Πως γίνεται την Δευτέρα το πρωί να με φιλάει οπως κάθε πρωί και να με χαιρετάει και το απόγευμα να χάνεται?Θα μάθω ποτε την αλήθεια?Πως θα συνεχίσω με το παιδί ?Πως θα ζήσω χωρίς αυτόν?
Είμασταν μαζί απο τα 17και το Σάββατο 1μέρα πρίν το μνημόσυνο του γίνομαι 35.Κάθε χρόνο μου έστελνε λουλούδια και καρτες με τρυφερά μυνήματα ,φέτος δεν θα ακούσω ούτε την φωνή του......Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να ζήσω και πως να συνεχίσω μόνη μου,απο την μια λυπάμαι το κοριτσάκι μου και το αγκαλίαζω απο την αλλή χάνομαι και δεν αντέχω ούτε να την ακούω να μιλάει.Προσπαθώ να μην παίρνω χάπια και να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλα αυτά τα καινούρια που ζω .Δεν ξέρω πως να το αντέξω,την ώρα που μου το ανακοίνωσαν σκέφτηκα να παώ μαζί του αλλά μετά μου ήρθε στο νου το πρόσωπο της μικρής μου .Πως να πιστέψω οτι χάθηκε έτσι απλά αυτός που μας λάτρευε και μας έλιωνε στις αγκαλείες και στα φιλια΄.Τι να πω σε αυτό το παίδί που χτυπιέται και μου ζητάει να του φέρω τον μπαμπά του ,πως να απαλύνω τον πόνο σε ενα παιδί που δεν θα ξαναπεί μπαμπά.Πως να συνεχίσουμε μόνες μας?

----------


## kerasi

Τι αλλες λεπτομερειες ξερεις? Που βρεθηκε και τι λενε οι εξετασεις?

----------


## nefelirene

ακόμα τίποτα περιμένουμε τις απαντήσεις και το πόρισμα.

----------


## kerasi

Ναι, που βρεθηκε? Και τι ατυχημα ειχε?

----------


## hapydays

υπαρχει περιπτωση να εκανε καποιο λαθος η εταιρια κ για να μν το χρεωθει το λενε αυυτοκτονια??? βαλε ιδιωτικους αν αμφιβαλλεις για κατι! μν το αφησεις ετσι!!! αν θεωρεις οτι δν ειναι αυτοκονια πρεπει να πληρωσουν ττο τιμημα οι υπαιτιοι......

τι να πω???? καλο κουραγιο? καλη δυναμη? οτι κ να πω δν φτανει!!! πατα γερα στα ποδια σου για σενα κ για το παιδι σου......
σε εχει αναγκη κ το εχεις αναγκη!!! αντλησε ττη δυναμη απο οπουυ μπορεις.... κ μπορεις!!! ο θεουλης μας εφτιαξε για να αναπεξελθουμε σε ολα τα καλα κ τα κακα στη ζωη!!!

----------


## alex5

Δεν υπαρχουν λογια πανω σε αυτα τα θεματα,πραγματικα...και ουτε απαντησεις στα ερωτηματα σου,απλα τα βγαζεις εις περας μερα με την μερα με την καρδουλα σου να το ξερει μονο το πως τα εντεχεις!!!καλυτερα περιμενε τα αποτελεσματα!!!τα θερμα μου συληππητηρια,κουραγιο και καλη δυναμη και στις δυο σας!!!!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

θα απαντησω θεωροντας οτι προκειται για αυτοκτονια και οχι για κατι αλλο χωρις να ξερω αν αυτο ισχυει η οχι.

το σηγουρο ειναι ενα οπιος λεει αληθεια δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να αυτοκτονησει οταν καπιος αυτοκτονησει ενα τα εχει καλα με ολους αυτο σημαινει απλα οτι δεν ελεγε την αληθεια.

----------


## Deleted-member-18-05-2015

Εργασιακο ατυχημα ηταν?Βαλε λυτους και δεμενους να μαθεις τι εγινε..Να πω καλο κουραγιο?Δεν λεει τιποτα αυτο..Δυναμη...Και μην το αφησεις.

----------


## nefelirene

Δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειτε για μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία αλλά για τον ελληνικό στρατο.Το αν θα μάθω ποτέ την αλήθεια δεν το ξέρω αλλά δεν αντέχω αυτές τις φριχτές σκέψεις και ειδικά αυτά τα αξημέρωτα βράδυα με την μικρή να τριγυρνάει στο σπίτι και εμένα να κλαίω βουβά στο σκοτάδι για να μη με δει.Αυτό που ζητάει είιναι τοσο απλό και θα το ήθελα και εγω να υπήρχε.¨Μια πόρτα μαμά να την ανοίξουμε και να γυρίσουμε όλοι ΄μαζί στην παραλία " 
Σήμερα θα την πάω να δει και το καινούριο "σπιτάκι" του μπαμπά μετά απο παροτρύνσεις του παιδοψυχολόγου , 
γιατι δυστυχώς το παίδι ήταν μπρόστα στο 1ο τηλεφώνημα που έλαβα, για την ακρίβεια εκεινη σήκωσε το τηλ.και τα κατάλαβε ολα.
Εχει επιθετικότητα γιατι αισθάνεται οτι της κρύβω πράγματα όπως είπε η παιδοψυχολόγος και το παράπονο της είναι τα μαύρα ρούχα μου και το ρούζ.
"Γιατι δεν βάφεις τα μάγουλα σου και τα μάτια σου μαμα"? " Πως θα πάς στην δουλεία έτσι.?"
Και οι μέρες περνάνε με αυτο το παράπονο και μας απομακρύνουν ολο και περισσότερο απο εκεινον......

----------


## Θεοφανία

...δε νομίζω πως υπάρχουν λόγια παρηγοριάς γι αυτό που ζεις, οπότε δεν έχει νόημα να σου πω τα γνωστά.
Το μόνο που μπορώ να σε συμβουλεύσω είναι να δεις κάποιον ειδικό, όπως κάνεις με τη μκικρή. Θα σε βοηθήσει τουλάχιστον να παλευεις την καθημερινότητα σου που είναι αβάσταχτη. Κουράγιο και δύναμη εύχομαι.

----------


## deleted-member141015

Σου εύχομαι ολόψυχα να έρθου πολύ καλύτερες στιγμές και στη δική σου ζωή και του παιδιού σου. Μια τέτοιου είδους απώλεια είναι πολύ δύσκολη, πολύ περισσότερο κι όταν υπάρχει ένα μικρό παιδάκι. Θα σου πρότεινα να μιλάς ανοιχτά με την κόρη σου για το τι έχει συμβεί και τι συμβαίνει, για το πώς νιώθεις, και βέβαια για όσα σκέφτεται και νιώθει εκείνη. Η απόκρυψη γεγονότων και συναισθημάτων καθιστά πολύ δύσκολη τη διαχείριση της απώλειας από το παιδάκι. Όσο για την αλήθεια... καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό που γράφεις, ότι δεν πρόκειται για μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία. Γι' αυτό θα σου πρότεινα να εστιάσεις πρώτα απ' όλα στη διαφύλαξη της ψυχοσωματικής σας υγείας και όταν με το καλό νιώσεις πιο δυνατή, ίσως έχεις το κουράγιο που απαιτείται για την αναζήτηση της αλήθειας, ίσως και να μην έχει πλέον νόημα για εσένα. Προς το παρόν, εύχομαι κι εγώ κουράγιο και δύναμη.

----------


## Κλειδί Σκέψης

ότι και αν είναι η απώλεια θα παραμείνει απώλεια... Μην μπεις στο μάταιο κύκλο του γιατί; αν είναι τελικά αυτοκτονία... άσε τον πόνο σου να εκφραστεί και στήριξε με όλα σου την δύναμη τον εαυτό σου και το παιδί σου... η θλίψη είναι ένα ωφέλιμο συναίσθημα και δεν χρειάζεται να είσαι 100% καλά, ούτε είναι απαραίτητο να δείχνεις 100% καλά ... Μια απώλεια θα προκαλέσει πόνο και θλίψη και αυτό ειναι φυσιολογικό. Αν δεν έχεις προβλήματα (σκέψεις αυτοκτονίας, κρίσεις υστερίας και πανικού, φόβους,έντονες αϋπνίες..) δεν χρειάζεσαι φάρμακα... Να έχετε υγεία και εσύ και η μικρή σου ....
Τα πέντε στάδια της θλίψης σύμφωνα με την Elisabeth Kübler-Ross http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/04/i-thlipsi/
και 9 συμβουλές απο την Elisabeth Kübler-Ross για να ξεπεράσεις κάποιος την θλίψη http://www.tokleidi.com/2013/05/9-kl...ia-ti-thlipsi/

----------


## Last_Chance

Η απώλεια ενός ανθρώπου δεν μπορεί να περιγραφεί με λόγια.
Την καταλαβαίνει μόνο αυτός που την βιώνει…
Εγώ έχασα πρόσφατα τον πατέρα μου και πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να το βγάλω από το μυαλό μου. 

Προβλήματα δουλειά οικογένεια αλλά αυτή η μαχαιριά στο στομάχι μου όταν τον σκέφτομαι δε λέει να με αφήσει…
Βεβαίως η απώλεια της φίλης δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την δική μου και αυτό που σκέφτομαι είναι το παιδί το οποίο και έμεινε ορφανό από πατέρα… Δεδομένου ότι συνήθως τα κορίτσια έχουν αδυναμία και στον μπαμπά φαντάζομαι ότι αυτό δυσκολεύει πάρα πολύ τα πράγματα…

Κουράγιο να ευχηθώ καλή δύναμη και ο χρόνος θα απαλύνει τον πόνο σας…

Το κοριτσάκι δικαιούται να έχει μια φυσιολογική ζωή παρόλη την μεγάλη απώλεια…

Και εμένα η γυναίκα μου έχασε τον πατέρα της όταν ήταν 5 ετών αλλά τώρα είμαστε μαζί ευτυχισμένοι και καμαρώνουμε το γιο μας… Αυτό μόνο να σκεφτείς ότι η κόρη σου πρέπει να μεγαλώσει και να συνεχίσει να ζει όπως και εσύ να κάνετε την ζωή σας αυτή που σας χάρισε ο Θεός… Η μοίρα σας έπαιξε σκληρό παιχνίδι αλλά πραγματικά δεν πρέπει να το βάλετε κάτω. 

Ας αναπαυτεί η ψυχή του αγαπημένου σου συζύγου. 

Βασίλης 
Θεσσαλονίκη

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου κ συλληπητηρια εισαι πανω απο ολα μητερα κ πρεπει να παλεψεις να ηρεμησεις οσο γινεται αν δεν θελεις για τον εαυτο σου τοτε για την μικρη σου,ο πατερας μου ηταν ενας πολυ δραστηριος ανθρωπος ο οποιος απο τις πολλες εκκρεμοτητες κ δουλειες που τον πιεζανε οι δικοι του αρρωστησε απο το αγχος κ οταν το καταλαβαμε ηταν πολυ αργα επειδη ηδη σε βαρια καταθλιψη εχασε τελειως τον υπνο του κ δεν μπορουσε να εργαστει καθολου,λοιπον ενω κανονισε τις διακοπες μας πηγε μια μερα κ γκρεμιστηκε απο ενα λοφο κ δυστυχως δεν θα μαθουμε ποτε αν αυτοκτονησε η αν πηγε να μαζεψει χορτα απο εκει να φερει για το σπιτι κ λογω αυπνιας παραπατησε,Μακαρι να εσυ να καταφερεις να μαθεις,ο αντρας σου δεν αποκλειετε κ λογω οικονομικης κρισης να βιωνε καποιο προβλημα που δεν βρηκε κουραγιο να σου πει κ αυτοκτονησε η οντως επαθε ατυχημα,Η μικρη φυσικα κ μπορει να εχει μια φυσιολογικη ζωη αν παλεψεις για αυτην

----------


## nefelirene

Εννοείτε πως δεν κοιμάμαι πάνω απο 1-2ώρες καί οχι κάθε βράδυ, είναι και αυτο το πήγαινε ελα της μικρής.
Σήμερα μου ήρθε στις 04:30 να συζητήσουμε για την Εκκλησία και για το "σπιτάκι" του μπαμπά.
Δεκαοχτώ χρόνια έχω μάθει να έιμαι "μαζί του -πλάι του" και οχι απλά συνήθεια .
Ευτυχώς ή δυστυχώς δεν είχαμε οικονομικά προβλήματα , ήμασταν απο τους " τυχερούς " με δικό μας σπίτι που δεν χρέιαστηκε να χρεωθούμε με δάνεια,με καινούριο αυτοκίνητο 3μηνών και με 20μέρες διακοπές εξάλλου είπα οτι γυρίσαμε μια μέρα πριν συμβει....γιαυτό αυτό το γιατί και το πώς με τρώει ολο και πιο πολύ.Ναι η μικρή τον λάτρευε και εκείνος ,εξάλλου υπήρχαν μέρες που πέρναγε πολύ περισσότερες ώρες μαζί της μεχρι να γυρίσω εγω.Είχε γράψει και το ονομα της σε tatoo και κάνανε συμμαχία οι δύο τους πολλές φορές εναντίον μου και κάναν πλάκα.Ετσι ήταν ομως και με εμένα , πρόσφατα παντρεύτηκε ο αδερφός του και στο τραπέζι δεν είχε σταματήσει λεπτό να με χορέυει,να με φιλάει και να με πειράζει.Βλέπω το dvd και μουδιάζω ......

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

> Δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειτε για μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία αλλά για τον ελληνικό στρατο.Το αν θα μάθω ποτέ την αλήθεια δεν το ξέρω αλλά δεν αντέχω αυτές τις φριχτές σκέψεις και ειδικά αυτά τα αξημέρωτα βράδυα με την μικρή να τριγυρνάει στο σπίτι και εμένα να κλαίω βουβά στο σκοτάδι για να μη με δει.Αυτό που ζητάει είιναι τοσο απλό και θα το ήθελα και εγω να υπήρχε.¨Μια πόρτα μαμά να την ανοίξουμε και να γυρίσουμε όλοι ΄μαζί στην παραλία " 
> Σήμερα θα την πάω να δει και το καινούριο "σπιτάκι" του μπαμπά μετά απο παροτρύνσεις του παιδοψυχολόγου , 
> γιατι δυστυχώς το παίδι ήταν μπρόστα στο 1ο τηλεφώνημα που έλαβα, για την ακρίβεια εκεινη σήκωσε το τηλ.και τα κατάλαβε ολα.
> Εχει επιθετικότητα γιατι αισθάνεται οτι της κρύβω πράγματα όπως είπε η παιδοψυχολόγος και το παράπονο της είναι τα μαύρα ρούχα μου και το ρούζ.
> "Γιατι δεν βάφεις τα μάγουλα σου και τα μάτια σου μαμα"? " Πως θα πάς στην δουλεία έτσι.?"
> Και οι μέρες περνάνε με αυτο το παράπονο και μας απομακρύνουν ολο και περισσότερο απο εκεινον......


 τι σου ειπαν δεν εχω καταλαβει ακομα για το πως πεθανε παντος απο τη στιγμη που ηταν στο στρατο θα ελειπε πολες ωρες απο το σπιτι ετσι δεν ειναι?

----------


## Tonya

μαζί με τα δάκρυα που κύλησαν στα μάγουλά μου διαβάζοντάς σε, ένιωσα μια ζέστη στην καρδιά και ζήλεψα για την αγάπη που έχεις ζήσει. ακόμη και αν τώρα δεν υπάρχει, είσαι τυχερή που την έζησες. ο απλός λαός εύχεται στις απώλειες "να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε". ταιριάζει πολύ όμορφα αυτή η ευχή εδώ


> Κοντεύουν σχεδόν 30ημέρες απο την ημέρα που " έφυγε" ο άντρας μου και έμεινα μόνη με την 5,5 χρονών κόρη μου.
> Γύρισε πρώτη μέρα στην δουλειά μετά απο τις διακοπές μας , μιλήσαμε 3-4 φορές στο τηλ.και το απόγευμα με ενημέρωσαν οτι είχε ενα ατύχημα χτύπησε σοβαρά να μεταβώ στο νοσοκομείο οπόυ μου ανακοίνωσαν το "θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του" 
> Πέριμένουν τοξικολογικές εξετάσεις και προσπαθούν να με πείσουν οτι αυτοκτόνησε.Γιατι πως γίνεται αυτό ?Πως γίνεται ενας άνθρωπος που κάνει σχέδια για το μέλλον που προγραμματίζει ακόμα και το φαγητό της επόμενης μέρας να φέυγει.
> Πως γίνεται να αφήνει την λατρέια του -την κόρη μας-,Πως γίνεται την Δευτέρα το πρωί να με φιλάει οπως κάθε πρωί και να με χαιρετάει και το απόγευμα να χάνεται?Θα μάθω ποτε την αλήθεια?Πως θα συνεχίσω με το παιδί ?Πως θα ζήσω χωρίς αυτόν?
> Είμασταν μαζί απο τα 17και το Σάββατο 1μέρα πρίν το μνημόσυνο του γίνομαι 35.Κάθε χρόνο μου έστελνε λουλούδια και καρτες με τρυφερά μυνήματα ,φέτος δεν θα ακούσω ούτε την φωνή του......Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να ζήσω και πως να συνεχίσω μόνη μου,απο την μια λυπάμαι το κοριτσάκι μου και το αγκαλίαζω απο την αλλή χάνομαι και δεν αντέχω ούτε να την ακούω να μιλάει.Προσπαθώ να μην παίρνω χάπια και να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλα αυτά τα καινούρια που ζω .Δεν ξέρω πως να το αντέξω,την ώρα που μου το ανακοίνωσαν σκέφτηκα να παώ μαζί του αλλά μετά μου ήρθε στο νου το πρόσωπο της μικρής μου .Πως να πιστέψω οτι χάθηκε έτσι απλά αυτός που μας λάτρευε και μας έλιωνε στις αγκαλείες και στα φιλια΄.Τι να πω σε αυτό το παίδί που χτυπιέται και μου ζητάει να του φέρω τον μπαμπά του ,πως να απαλύνω τον πόνο σε ενα παιδί που δεν θα ξαναπεί μπαμπά.Πως να συνεχίσουμε μόνες μας?

----------


## hapydays

> μαζί με τα δάκρυα που κύλησαν στα μάγουλά μου διαβάζοντάς σε, ένιωσα μια ζέστη στην καρδιά και ζήλεψα για την αγάπη που έχεις ζήσει. ακόμη και αν τώρα δεν υπάρχει, είσαι τυχερή που την έζησες. ο απλός λαός εύχεται στις απώλειες "να ζήσετε να τον θυμάστε". ταιριάζει πολύ όμορφα αυτή η ευχή εδώ


σκεφτομουν ακριβως το ιδιο!!! ποσο τυχερη εισαι που εζησες μια τετοια αγαπη.... που εφτιαξες μια τοσο ωραια οικογενεια!!!
Δυστυχως πρεπει να συνεχισεις μονη,για τωρα.... αλλα ξερεις ποσοι θα ευχονταν να ειχαν ζησει εστω κ μια μερα αυτη την αγαπη???

----------


## Remedy

> Δυστυχώς δεν πρόκειτε για μια οποιαδήποτε εταιρεία αλλά για τον ελληνικό στρατο.Το αν θα μάθω ποτέ την αλήθεια δεν το ξέρω αλλά δεν αντέχω αυτές τις φριχτές σκέψεις και ειδικά αυτά τα αξημέρωτα βράδυα με την μικρή να τριγυρνάει στο σπίτι και εμένα να κλαίω βουβά στο σκοτάδι για να μη με δει.Αυτό που ζητάει είιναι τοσο απλό και θα το ήθελα και εγω να υπήρχε.¨Μια πόρτα μαμά να την ανοίξουμε και να γυρίσουμε όλοι ΄μαζί στην παραλία " 
> Σήμερα θα την πάω να δει και το καινούριο "σπιτάκι" του μπαμπά μετά απο παροτρύνσεις του παιδοψυχολόγου , 
> γιατι δυστυχώς το παίδι ήταν μπρόστα στο 1ο τηλεφώνημα που έλαβα, για την ακρίβεια εκεινη σήκωσε το τηλ.και τα κατάλαβε ολα.
> Εχει επιθετικότητα γιατι αισθάνεται οτι της κρύβω πράγματα όπως είπε η παιδοψυχολόγος και το παράπονο της είναι τα μαύρα ρούχα μου και το ρούζ.
> "Γιατι δεν βάφεις τα μάγουλα σου και τα μάτια σου μαμα"? " Πως θα πάς στην δουλεία έτσι.?"
> Και οι μέρες περνάνε με αυτο το παράπονο και μας απομακρύνουν ολο και περισσότερο απο εκεινον......


καλό κουράγιο Νεφέλη, συλλυπητήρια για την τραγική αυτή ατυχία. για κάποιες περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχουν λόγια και μάλλον δεν υπάρχει παρηγοριά και για σένα, ότι κι αν σου πούμε...
θεωρώ τεράστια ανακούφιση την δικαίωση και την απονομή δικαιοσύνης, σε όλους τους τομείς και δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να περάσει αδικία, κακοήθεια, απατεωνιά που με αφορά, χωρίς να λάβει τα δέοντα μέχρι δεκάρας , όσο περνάει απο το χέρι μου.
πιστεύω οτι και μόνο να μάθεις τι ακριβώς συνέβη, θα σου φύγει μεγάλο βάρος και βέβαια μακάρι να γινόταν να αποδωθεί και δικαιοσύνη , αν υπάρχει φταίχτης.
ΟΜΩΣ
τα παραπάνω έχουν σημασία ΜΟΝΟ αν γίνουν εύκολα και αποτελεσματικά, χωρίς καμία φθορά. 
αν είναι να εμπλακείς με τέτοιες υπηρεσίες, στην κατάσταση που είσαι τώρα, η φθορά για σένα μπορεί να είναι ανυπολόγιστη, το αποτέλεσμα απολύτως κανένα, θα έχεις συνεχώς μπροστά σου την απώλεια με όλες της τις λεπτομέρειες, και πιθανολογώ την αίσθηση οτι χτυπάς γροθιές σε ένα μαχαίρι...
σε κάθε αλλη περίπτωση, αν εμπλεκόταν ιδιώτης θα σου έλεγα να τον κυνηγήσεις μέχρι την άκρη του γαλαξία, αλλα με τον στρατό, όχι... 
ΟΜΩΣ
έχω παρακολουθήσει μια αντίστοιχη περίπτωση με πατέρα που το κυνήγησε και τελικά βρήκε άκρη, με πολύ κόπο, με γνωματεύσεις και κόντρα γνωματεύσεις και ΠΟΛΥ κυνηγητό. αν θέλεις βάλε κάποιον δικό σου να ψάξει την περίπτωση αυτή, να δεις αν μπορέσεις να βρείς απο εκεί βοήθεια η αν έχει γίνει κάποια κίνηση πολιτών για τέτοιου είδους διερεύνηση.
πολυ δύσκολο το θέμα σου, δεν ξέρω αν θα είχα το κουράγιο για μια τέτοια διαδικασία.
πιστεύω βέβαια οτι είναι πολύ πιθανό, να μην είναι όπως στα είπαν τα πράγματα....

θα σου έλεγα κι εγώ να ζητήσεις βοήθεια για σένα, νομίζω οτι είναι απο τις περιπτώσεις που πραγματικά δεν παλεύονται.
και να βάφεσαι για την μικρή σου. μην την τρομομάζεις παραπάνω με μια όψη μόνιμης δυστυχίας και παραίτησης. αυτά τα ζεις έτσι κι αλλιώς μέσα σου. το μέσα είναι το ζόρι...

----------


## Macgyver

Νεφελη , δεν σε γνωριζω , κ θα ηθελα κ εγω με την σειρα μ , να εκφρασω την συμπαρασταση μου στο σοβαροτατο προβλημα σου . Τι να πω , κουραγιο , καλη δυναμη ? Δεν αρκουν , ουτε μποτω να προσφερω κατι . Αυτα ειναι τα αληθινα προβληματα , κ ο χρονος ειναι ο καλυτερος γιατρος .

----------


## μυσπ

Καλα τοτε παρολο που δεν εχετε οικονομικα προβληματα δεν γνωριζεις ομως τι τραβουσε μεσα του ο ανθρωπος,ισως ειχε καποιο μεγαλο αγχος η πιεση που δεν προλαβε να σου πει,Πρεπει εσυ να προσεξεις τον εαυτο σου για την κορη σου εστω κ αν πρεπει να παρεις φαρμακα η να πας σε ειδικο μην πιεζεσαι κ εσυ κ παθεις κατι,Πρεπει να κανεις ο,τιδηποτε να σταθεις στα ποδια σου για την μικρη

----------


## nefelirene

Δυστύχως δεν είναι στο χέρι μου απλά να ξεπεράστει αυτή η υπόθεση , ακόμα δεν έχει τελειώσει η εδε, ακόμα δεν έχουμε παρει τα πράγματα του και για οσο αντέξω θα παλέψω μαζί τους μονο και μόνο για την μικρή.Είναι τώρα 3μέρες που τα ματάκια της έχουν αλλάξει ,θα προσπαθήσω για την αλήθεια τουλάχιστον για εκείνη.

----------


## John11

Δεν υπάρχουν λόγια παρηγοριάς, έτσι ότι και να πω περιττεύει.
Θα ήθελα να σε ρωτήσω έχεις κάποια άλλα άτομα κοντά σου? Γονείς, συγγενείς, φίλοι? Και παράκληση, θα ήθελα να μιλάς με την κόρη σου ειλικρινά, χωρίς μυστικά και χωρίς ψέματα.

----------


## smigol

Τι να πει και τι να σχολιάσει κάποιος σε ένα τέτοιο θέμα. Ειλικρινά συλλυπητήρια και να είστε γερές να τον θυμάστε! Και μια πολύ φιλική συμβουλή από εμένα....αν ενοχλούν τα μαύρα την μικρή βγάλε τα! 
Βγάλε τα και μην αμελείς τον εαυτό σου....άλλωστε αυτό θα ήθελε σίγουρα και ο μπαμπάς της. Το πένθος του καθενός μας είναι μέσα στην ψυχή μας στην καρδιά μας και στο μυαλό μας. Δεν χρειάζεται να υποβάλεις σε αυτή την διαδικασία την κόρη σου αλλά και εσένα. 
Και πάλι συλλυπητήρια!

----------


## nefelirene

4 μήνες χώρίς εσένα. Ακόμα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε τι σου συνέβη .....Γιατί δεν είσα εδώ στη σχολική γιορτή της κόρης σου ....Ζήλευε τα παιδάκια που είχαν μπαμπά,ζήλευα εγω εκεινους που ήταν ολοι μαζί " οικογένεια" οπως πάντα λέγαμε .Μας λείπεις προσπαθούμε να σε μυρίσουμε στα ρούχα , στην ντουλάπα σου ....Το σπίτι είναι άδειο , κενό ,.η ζωή μας προχωράει άδεια και αυτή και κενή....Γιατι , γιατι .........Πως θα έιναι την Πρωτοχρονιά η γιορτή σου χωρίς εσένα εκεί και τα ΄γενέθλια της χωρίς να μοιράζεται τις ευχες με εσένα.....Μόνο εγω έχω παγώσει ολα τα υπόλοιπα συνεχίζονται, ολη η ζώη και εσύ εισαι εκει μέσα και οχι μαζί μας.Πως γίνεται άυτό να μην είσαι μαζί μας.

----------


## nick cave

Νεφέλη, κορίτσι μου, μέχρι πότε θα κρατιέσαι από μιά σκιά? Η ζωή είναι εδώ, τη βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει μέρα με τη μέρα. Πιστεύεις οτι προσφέρεις κάτι στον εαυτό σου έτσι? Εχεις ανάγκη να διατηρείς τα ρούχα του ανθρώπου σου, ενώ τον έχεις και θα τον έχεις ολόκληρο σε μιά θέση στην καρδιά σου? Είναι καιρός να προχωρήσεις. Είναι το καλύτερο για εκείνον και για τα παιδιά σου, μα πάνω από όλα για σένα...

----------


## μυσπ

> 4 μήνες χώρίς εσένα. Ακόμα περιμένουμε να μάθουμε τι σου συνέβη .....Γιατί δεν είσα εδώ στη σχολική γιορτή της κόρης σου ....Ζήλευε τα παιδάκια που είχαν μπαμπά,ζήλευα εγω εκεινους που ήταν ολοι μαζί " οικογένεια" οπως πάντα λέγαμε .Μας λείπεις προσπαθούμε να σε μυρίσουμε στα ρούχα , στην ντουλάπα σου ....Το σπίτι είναι άδειο , κενό ,.η ζωή μας προχωράει άδεια και αυτή και κενή....Γιατι , γιατι .........Πως θα έιναι την Πρωτοχρονιά η γιορτή σου χωρίς εσένα εκεί και τα ΄γενέθλια της χωρίς να μοιράζεται τις ευχες με εσένα.....Μόνο εγω έχω παγώσει ολα τα υπόλοιπα συνεχίζονται, ολη η ζώη και εσύ εισαι εκει μέσα και οχι μαζί μας.Πως γίνεται άυτό να μην είσαι μαζί μας.


Κοπελα μου ακομα δεν μαθατε κατι?

----------


## nefelirene

> Κοπελα μου ακομα δεν μαθατε κατι?


Δυστυχώς ακόμα περιμένουμε την εδε και τον εισαγγελεά και είναι και αυτή η αμφιβολία και αυτό το γιατι που συνέχεια γυρνάει στο μυαλό και δεν σε αφήνει να αναπνεύσεις.....
Δεν μπορώ να μην εχω τα ρούχα του..δεν μπορώ απλά να σβύσω την ύπαρξη του απο το σπίτι μας..
Σήμερα θα δέιξω την μηχανή του σε κάποιον αγοραστή που θέλει να την πάρει και η μικρή ήταν μες την γκρίνια για να μη δώσω τα πράγματα του μπαμπά της....
Δεν διαγράφεται μια ολόκληρη συνήπαρξη χρόνων μέσα σε 4μήνες , δεν μπορείς απλά να διαγράψεις αύτο που ζούσες και να πας παρακάτω ετσια απλά.
Τώρα έχουν αρχίσει τα δύσκολα που έχει φύγει το μούδιασμα και "νοιώθεις" τί είναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει.....Τώρα η απώλεια είναι κατανοήτη και έντονη 
και για εμενα και για το παιδι που έχει αρχίσει και για εκείνη το αίσθημα της λύπης να την καταπίνει απο οτι λεεί και η παιδοψυχολόγος , είναι και αυτές οι μέρες οι τόσο 
χαρούμενες αλλότε για εμάς που επιδρούν στην ήδη καταπονημένη ψυχολογική μας κατάσταση.Ξέρω οτι αναγκαστικά θα μάθουμε να ζούμε έτσι οπως ήδη κάνουμε μόνες μας 
οι δυο μας αυτόνομες αλλά ......

----------


## marian_m

> Νεφέλη, κορίτσι μου, μέχρι πότε θα κρατιέσαι από μιά σκιά? Η ζωή είναι εδώ, τη βλέπεις να μεγαλώνει μέρα με τη μέρα. Πιστεύεις οτι προσφέρεις κάτι στον εαυτό σου έτσι? Εχεις ανάγκη να διατηρείς τα ρούχα του ανθρώπου σου, ενώ τον έχεις και θα τον έχεις ολόκληρο σε μιά θέση στην καρδιά σου? Είναι καιρός να προχωρήσεις. Είναι το καλύτερο για εκείνον και για τα παιδιά σου, μα πάνω από όλα για σένα...


4 μήνες είναι nick, δεν είναι 4 χρόνια. Είναι πολύ νωρίς.

----------


## μυσπ

> Δυστυχώς ακόμα περιμένουμε την εδε και τον εισαγγελεά και είναι και αυτή η αμφιβολία και αυτό το γιατι που συνέχεια γυρνάει στο μυαλό και δεν σε αφήνει να αναπνεύσεις.....
> Δεν μπορώ να μην εχω τα ρούχα του..δεν μπορώ απλά να σβύσω την ύπαρξη του απο το σπίτι μας..
> Σήμερα θα δέιξω την μηχανή του σε κάποιον αγοραστή που θέλει να την πάρει και η μικρή ήταν μες την γκρίνια για να μη δώσω τα πράγματα του μπαμπά της....
> Δεν διαγράφεται μια ολόκληρη συνήπαρξη χρόνων μέσα σε 4μήνες , δεν μπορείς απλά να διαγράψεις αύτο που ζούσες και να πας παρακάτω ετσια απλά.
> Τώρα έχουν αρχίσει τα δύσκολα που έχει φύγει το μούδιασμα και "νοιώθεις" τί είναι αυτό που σου συμβαίνει.....Τώρα η απώλεια είναι κατανοήτη και έντονη 
> και για εμενα και για το παιδι που έχει αρχίσει και για εκείνη το αίσθημα της λύπης να την καταπίνει απο οτι λεεί και η παιδοψυχολόγος , είναι και αυτές οι μέρες οι τόσο 
> χαρούμενες αλλότε για εμάς που επιδρούν στην ήδη καταπονημένη ψυχολογική μας κατάσταση.Ξέρω οτι αναγκαστικά θα μάθουμε να ζούμε έτσι οπως ήδη κάνουμε μόνες μας 
> οι δυο μας αυτόνομες αλλά ......


Κουραγιο κοπελα μου κ πραγματικα δεν εισαι μονη σου επειδη εχεις την μικρη σου,ετσι κ ειναι απαραιτητα για σενα τα πραγματα που χρησιμοποιουσε ο αντρας σου δεν σε αναγκαζει κανεις να τα βγαλεις απο το σπιτι,φυλαξε τα προσεκτικα αρκει βεβαια αυτο να μην χειροτερευει την κατασταση,Παρατηρησε το κ δες,Πανω απο ολα προσεξε τον εαυτο σου για να μεγαλωσεις την μικρη σου ετσι κ χρειαζεσαι οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια μην διστασεις να κανεις ο,τιδηποτε,Ο αντρας σου δεν ειναι εκει τωρα αλλα κανεις δεν προκεται να σου παρει τις ευτιχισμενες στιγμες που ζησατε μαζι κ ειναι κ η μικρη σου που ειναι κομματι κ των 2 σας,Καλο κουραγιο

----------


## nefelirene

Κενό , δεν το εχω ξανανοιώσει ποτέ ενα ατελείωτο κενό , τίποτα .Ολά άνοστα , χαμένα 
το φαγητό ,το νερό ,όλοι γύρω μου νομίζω δεν μπορώ πια ,δεν μπορώ να αντέξω και τις εξάρσεις της αύτές οι φωνές 
και τα ουρλιαχτά με λυγίζουν, δεν βγαίνει πια η φωνή μου εχουν ΄κλείσει ο λαιμός απο τα ουρλιαχτά λες και 
προσπαθεί να αποδείξει η μια στην άλλη πια θα επικρατήσει " ποια απο τις ΄δύο θα κάνει κουμάντο σπίτι τώρα" 
Φοβάμαι οτι ποτέ δεν θα ξαναζήσουμε φυσιολογικά, νομίζω οτι όλα έχουν καταστραφεί μαζι με τη ζωή μας.
Το παίδι μου έχει μεταλλαχτεί σε ενα αγρίμι δεν έιναι το παίδι μου πια ,ειναι διαφορετική μεγάλωσε τόσο πολυ απότομα και 
σωματικά και ψυχολογικά αλλά το χειρότερο είναι αυτές οι εκρήξεις της αυτο το χοροπηδητό που κάνει και στυλώνει τα πόδια της 
μονο και μόνο για να κάνει το αντίστροφο απο αυτό που της λέω...και η χρονιά αλλάζει έιναι η τελεύταία που έιμασταν μαζί, που κάναμε πρωτοχρονία ανοίξαμε τα δώρα , γιορτάσαμε εκείνον και τα γενέθλια της μικρής , η τελευταία χρονιά που αγκαλιαστήκαμε οι 
τρεις μας.Θα είναι μια απλή ανάμνηση και τίποτα δεν θα μπορέι να αλλάξει αυτό που έγινε ,τι έγινε άραγε πώς θα το μάθω και πότε...
¨Ολα συνεχίζουν και δεν γίνεται να συνεχίζουν και εσύ να είσαι εκεί.Δεν μπορώ να νοιώσω τίποτα ,πάγωσαν ολα μέσα μου ...
Είναι τόσο σκληρό αυτό που πρέπει να ζήσουμε..............

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου σε καταλαβαινω η εστω προσπαθω εχασα κ εγω αποτομα τον πατερα μου,η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θα ξεπερασετε ποτε αυτην την κατασταση αλλα θα μαθετε ομως να ζειτε με αυτην κ η συνηθεια θα το κανει ευκολοτερο...περιμενω νεα κ να στηριχτεις στα ποδια σου για την μικρη σου

----------


## δελφίνι

Συλληπητήρια, ελπίζω γρήγορα να βρείτε το δρόμο σας! Καλή δύναμη και κουράγιο. Να επισκεφτείς κάποιον ειδικό και σύ όπως η μικρή.

----------


## nefelirene

Ολα μοιάζουν περίεργα ,ειναι πολύ διαφορετικά ακόμα και το σπίτι είναι πολύ σκοτείνο .
Άραγε θα ξαναείμαστε ποτέ οπως πρίν ,ακόμα και οι αγκαλίες με κουράζουν ώρες ώρες είναι πολύ περισσότερες απο πρίν και υπάρχουν στίγμές που δεν μπορώ να της προσφέρω εγκάρδια στην μικρή μου.Θα γίνουμε ποτέ οπως έιμασταν πρίν ? 
Θα μπόρούμε να συνηπάρχουμε αρμονικά χωρίς να είμαστε καζάνι έτοιμο να εκραγεί?
Πάντα θα ύπαρχει ενα κενό ανάμεσα μας? 
Ακόμα και όταν ξαπλώνουμε στο κρεββάτι νοιώθω ένα μούδιασμα σαν κάτι να λείπει και να προσπαθούμε ατελείωτα η μια να το πάρει απο την άλλη.
Νοίωθω περίεργα σαν να έιναι φυσιολογικό ώρες ώρες να υπάρχεις απλά σε φωτογραφίες γιατι είσαι " κάπου" σε κάποια βάρδεια σε κάποιο ταξίδι ή απλά αργησες να γυρίσεις , μετά επανέρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα και νοιώθω οτι χάνομαι και μετά πάλι κενό .....
Ξεκινάω το πρώι για το γραφέιο και λεώ πως θα κάνω αυτο και θα οργανώσω εκεινο και θα ξαναρχίσουμε το άλλο και μέχρι το απόγευμα έχω πάλι χαθεί και δεν θέλω τίποτα μόνο νά κάθομαι και να σκέφτομαι ........
Είδα για πρώτη φορά ολόκληρο έργο μετά απο 5σχεδόν μήνες, κατάφερα να διαβάσω και 3-5 σελίδες απο βιβλίο που έιχα ξεκινήσει μήνες πρίν στις διακοπές αλλά δεν μπορούσα να συγκεντρώθω και να διάβασω ούτε καν μια πρόταση.Πήγα και την μικρή βόλτα και σε Luna park , βγήκαμε και στα γενέθλια της και πήγαμε για φαγητό ,σαν ψέμματα φαντάζουν όλα μα δυστυχώς είναι επιτακτική ανάγκη και για εκείνη και για εμένα να τα κάνουμε γιατι βουλιάζουμε και χανόμαστε και οι δύο.Οί φίλοι μας μου στέλνουν μυν.και μου παραπονιούνται οτι τους κλείνω απ'εξω και κάνω λάθος (όσοι εχουν παραμείνει)με παρακαλάνε να έρθουν ή να πάμε.
Πρέπει να το κάνω για εσένα για να είναι καλά το παιδί μας απλά φοβόμουν γιατι πολλές φορές και την ώρα που οδηγώ "χάνομαι".
Άραγε πότε θα πάρουμε και αυτό το πολυπόθητο χαρτί ?Πρέπει να είμαστε συκροτήμενοι οπως λέει και ο αδερφός μου , έχουμε δρόμο μπροστά μας και πρέπει να σταθούμε στα πόδια μας.Την Κυριακη΄εξάλλου θα είμαστε 5μήνες " πιό μακρία απο εσένα " και αυτο ποτέ δε θα μπορέσουμε να το αλλάξουμε οσο και αν θέλουμε και οι δύο μας αυτή την μαγική πόρτα που βγάζει εκεί που είμαστ όλοι μαζι.........

----------


## Θεοφανία

...νεφελη ξερω ότι θα σου σηκώσω την τρίχα κάγκελο με αυτό που θα σου γράψω, αλλά θέλω να το καταθέσω.
Πριν μερικά χρόνια, (τεσσερα), μια κοπέλα έχασε τον άντρα της εντελώς ξαφνικά και έμεινε με ένα μικρο παιδί μόνη και φυσικά σε φρίκη και απόγνωση. Πρόσφατα έμαθα πως έχει σύντροφο και μάλιστα είναι και πολύ ευτυχισμένη μαζί του.
Δεν ξέρεις πόσο χάρηκα που επέστρεψε στη ζωή.
Δεν σου λέω ότι θα συμβει κάτι τέτοιο τώρα που ακόμη δνε εχεις συνειδητοποιήσει καλά καλά ότι έχασες τον άνθρωπο σου, αλλά δυστυχώς ή ευτυχώς η ζωή συνεχίζεται και κάποια στιγμή ο πόνος θα υποχωρήσει.
Δεν θα φύγει ποτέ, αλλά δεν θα είναι τόσο έντονος.

----------


## nefelirene

¨Οσο περνάει ο καιρός νομίζω οτι είναι χειρότερα.Μου λείπει ακόμα περισσότερο,η μοναξία είναι διαπεραστική και το κενό παντού.Κάνω περίεργες σκέψεις....... αλλά κοιτάω την μικρή για να τις ξεχνάω αμέσως.Έχουμε μείνει οι δύο μας ,οι υπόλοιποι δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν πως γίνεται να πέρασαν σχεδόν έξι μήνες και εγω να είμαι μόνο σπίτι,δουλειά , παιδοψυχόλογος και ξανά και ξανά με κάποια brakes μονο τις ήμερες που η ψυχολογία μου είναι καλη.Δεν αντέχω ούτε εκεί να πηγαίνω........ και είναι και το ωράριο της δουλείας μου περίεργο που ούτε το πρωί προλαβαίνω γιατι εχω την μικρή ούτε το απόγευμα γιατι είναι ήδη κλειστά και η μικρή δεν θέλει να πηγαίνουμε.Οι γονείς του έιναι "χαμένοι" και νομίζω οτι δεν κάνουν καλό στο παιδί και στην ψυχολογία του ,κάνουν άστοχα σχόλεια γιατι τους λείπει το παιδί τους και είναι κάτι που δεν θα ήθελα ποτέ να το βιώσω,οπότε και η υποστήριξη απο εκεί ειναι σχεδόν τυπική και η δικιά μου οικογένεια δεν μένει στην ιδια πόλη με εμάς.¨Ολοι θεωρούν πως απλά πατάς ενα κουμπάκι και όλα θα γίνουν οπως πριν.Ακόμα και στην δουλειά αντιμετωπίζω προβλήματα,είμαι αλλού και δεν μπορώ να αποδώσω οπως πρίν.Με τρώει και αυτο το πως και το γιατι ,που ,ποίος και ειδικά το βράδυ που μένω εγω με τον ευατό μου να καπνίζω στο μπαλκόνι όλα αυτά γυρνάνε στο μυαλό μου.Ακομα περιμένω αυτή την πολυπόθυτη απόφαση που θα ρίξεί "φώς" υποτίθεται και ολοι χάνονται απο ιατροδικαστες μέχρι δικηγόροι.Πολλά προβλήματα σε αυτό το Ελληνικό κράτος που δεν έχει καμιά ευκολία να προσφέρει σε μονογονείκες οικογένειες παρα μόνο κάνει τα πράγματα δυσκολότερα ,φαντάσου οτι για να πουλήσουμε τηνμηχανή του κάνουμε δικαστήριο για να αποδείξω οτι είναι προς όφελος του παιδιού να πουληθεί αφού εκείνη είναι ανήλικη.Και το κράτος πρόνοιας καλά κρατεί...Νομίζω οτι πρέπει να μιλήσω με κάποιον ειδικό και πρέπει να αρχίσω να παίρνω χάπια ,τουλάχιστον να μου ανοίγουν λίγο την όρεξή και να φτιάχνουν λίγο την διάθεση μου ,μα φοβάμαι να μιλήσω και τι να πω , φοβάμαι αυτά που θα βγάλω απο μέσα μου και νομίζω πως δεν έχω και την οικονομική δυνατότητα αλλά δεν θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω και τις υπηρεσίες που μου προσφέρει ο στρατός.Εχώ νοιώσει πως προσπαθούν να αποσπάσουν πληροφορίες απο εμένα για να στήσουν κάτι που δεν υπάρχει και ¨εκνευρίζονται¨που δεν τους βγαίνει.Αυτά που ζω νομιζω οτι είναι όνειρο......και μου λείπεις τόσο πολύ ....

----------


## μυσπ

Κουραγιο φιλη μου,παρακολουθω την περιπτωση σου εδω κ πολυ καιρο,ειναι πολυ θετικο που αποφασισες να παρεις φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να αφηνεσαι κ να μην παιρνεις βοηθεια οποιαδηποτε για σενα κ για την μικρη πανω απο ολα,Κ εγω παλευω χρονια με την καταθλιψη λογω ορισμενων τραγικων γεγονοτων που μου συνεβησαν τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα,Προτεινω να πας στο φορουμ <καταθλιψη δυσθυμια> κ να διαβασεις το θεμα μου με τιτλο <η προσπαθεια αποδιδει καρπο-μηνυμα σ ολους με καταθλιψη>

----------


## nefelirene

> Κουραγιο φιλη μου,παρακολουθω την περιπτωση σου εδω κ πολυ καιρο,ειναι πολυ θετικο που αποφασισες να παρεις φαρμακα δεν πρεπει να αφηνεσαι κ να μην παιρνεις βοηθεια οποιαδηποτε για σενα κ για την μικρη πανω απο ολα,Κ εγω παλευω χρονια με την καταθλιψη λογω ορισμενων τραγικων γεγονοτων που μου συνεβησαν τωρα ειμαι αρκετα καλα,Προτεινω να πας στο φορουμ <καταθλιψη δυσθυμια> κ να διαβασεις το θεμα μου με τιτλο <η προσπαθεια αποδιδει καρπο-μηνυμα σ ολους με καταθλιψη>


Η παιδοψυχολόγος που από ότι κατάλαβα είχε ξεμείνει να μου παρέχει και συμβουλευτική γονέων , θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πάρω χάπια.
Λέει πως είμαι ¨απίστευτα δυνατή ¨διαφορετικά δεν θα είχα επιβιώσει από αυτό το σοκ και να δεχτώ την βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου που μου δίνουν όμως από ότι βλέπει εκείνη έχω αποκτήσει κάτι σαν ¨αγοραφοβία¨ και φόβο γενικά απέναντι στους άλλους και εχω " κλειδώσει ¨τον στον εαυτό μου οπότε πρέπει να πάρω τον χρόνο μου και όταν είμαι έτοιμη να μιλήσω για να μου κάνει καλό.....είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό για την ώρα να είμαι έτσι ...υποτίθεται.

----------


## μυσπ

> Η παιδοψυχολόγος που από ότι κατάλαβα είχε ξεμείνει να μου παρέχει και συμβουλευτική γονέων , θεωρεί ότι δεν είναι απαραίτητο να πάρω χάπια.
> Λέει πως είμαι ¨απίστευτα δυνατή ¨διαφορετικά δεν θα είχα επιβιώσει από αυτό το σοκ και να δεχτώ την βοήθεια του ψυχολόγου που μου δίνουν όμως από ότι βλέπει εκείνη έχω αποκτήσει κάτι σαν ¨αγοραφοβία¨ και φόβο γενικά απέναντι στους άλλους και εχω " κλειδώσει ¨τον στον εαυτό μου οπότε πρέπει να πάρω τον χρόνο μου και όταν είμαι έτοιμη να μιλήσω για να μου κάνει καλό.....είναι απόλυτα φυσιολογικό για την ώρα να είμαι έτσι ...υποτίθεται.


Κοπελα μου εχω γνωρισει ψυχολογους που δεν ηταν καθολου ενταξει κ με επηρεαζαν ασκημα,Καλυτερα να παρεις κ μια δευτερη γνωμη,Πρεπει να σταθεις στα ποδια σου οπωσδηποτε για σενα κ την μικρη σου κ να εισαι ο εαυτος σου δεν πειραζει αν εισαι εσωστρεφης η εξωστρεφης απο παντα αρκει να το παλεψεις για να ζησετε οσο δυνατον μετα απο αυτο που σας συνεβει καλυτερα

----------


## nefelirene

6μήνες και όμως πέρασαν και ζω και ξαναζώ τα ίδια και τα ίδια, το τηλεφώνημα ,το νοσοκομείο, το χάσιμο , το κενό , το γιατι , το πως...
¨Εχω πολλά βράδια να κοιμηθώ πάνω από μια-δυο ώρες .Νομίζω ότι θα ξαπλώσω και θα τα ξαναζήσω όλα και φοβάμαι.
Αύριο θα πρέπει να είμαι και πάλι εκεί εγώ απέξω και εσύ εκει μέσα. 
Κουράστηκα να στέκομαι , να υπάρχω ...σαν ρομπότ λειτουργώ μηχανικά και άραγε αυτό περνάει ποτέ ?Θα λειτουργήσω ξανά όπως κάποτε ,εκείνη ?
Κάποια παιδάκια της είπαν ότι θα πεθάνω και εγώ και δεν θα έχει κανέναν και 2-3βράδυα έχουμε ουρλιαχτά και δώστου αγκαλιές και φιλιά και το πρωί θυμό και νεύρα και κλωτσιές και ξεσπάσματα .Αλλά εντάξει αντέχω για εκείνη ......και ακόμα περιμένω να μάθω το πως και το γιατί...

----------


## giorgos panou

ο χωρος μεσα στο μυαλομου, ο χορος που εχει τις λεξεις κι τα λογια είναι φτωχος κι ανορθωγραφος! δεν επαρκει για να σου μεταφερω εδώ,γραπτα το τι νιωθω για την φαση που περνας!
μην περημενεις δικαιωσυνη σε αυτή την πολη!! σε αυτή την χωρα!!δυστυχως εδώ είναι η ζουγκλα της ηθκης, ο πιο πλούσιος κι ο πιο δικτιομενος κερδιζει!!μονο καποιες εξερεσεις οπου τυχεως βγαινουν στα καναλια ,μονο εκει υπαρχει δικαιωσυνη!!κι αυτό το κανουν για να ηρεμούνε τα "προβατάκια" ,να λενε "α υπαρχει κρατος " το κανει η εξουσια γτ. μπορει να σπασει ο δυαλος το ποδαριτου κι να αντιδρασουν τα προβατάκια!-απιθανο βεβαια αλλα παντα ο εξουσιαστης εχει τον φοβο της επαναστσης! ακομα κι σε αυτόν τον τοπο οπου ειμαστε οι πιο ηρεμοι κι αποδεχτες κάθε εξουσιας!!-βλέπεις μας εχουν ξεφτιλησει κι εμεις με το μουτρο κατω,κλαιγωντας παρακαλαμε για ένα κοματι ψωμι ,στο πλαι ,μην μας δουν οι υπολοιποι αποροι κι θελησουν κι αυτοι!! μην περημενεις λοιπον να λαμψει κατι !!
Εχεις όμως κατι άλλο,εχεις μια υποχρεωσει!!προς τον ανθρωπο που του εδωσες σαρκα κι ζωη!!εχεις φερει ένα κοριτσακι στον κοσμο αυτόν!!για τον κοσμο που ζει φερεις μικρη ευθυνη!!για το κοριτσακι όμως ,να ζησει ,κι να είναι καλα φερεις απολυτη ευθυνη!! δυστυχως- δεν το λεω για σενα- δυστυχως το να γινει καποιος πατερας η μανα είναι πανευκολο!!ουτε αδεια θελει ουτε τυποτα,δεν υπαρχει σχολη !!ο κάθε αχρηστος παει κι κανει παιδια!!κι τα φερνει στον κοσμο χωρις να τα ρωτα!!αποτέλεσμα να υπαρχουν τοσο δυστυχεις ανθρωποι γυρο μας!!
εσυ όμως εισαι γυναικα με αρετες!! εχεις γνωσεις κι εχεις την δυναμη να ξεχωρησεις το σωστο από το λαθος!!θα δωσεις στο παιδακι σου τις αρετες, τις ηθικες αξιες που θα πρεπει παντα να εχει στην ζωη της!!θα την μεγαλώσεις με αγαπη ,φροντιδα κι θα της προσφερεις ότι υλικο θελει για να γινει αυτονομη!! εσυ μπορεις φιλημου!!κι πιστευω ότι θα το καμεις!! ξερω ότι σου περασε από το μυαλο η λυση, να βαλεις τελος στην ζωησου!!να βρεις τον ανθρωποσου!!όμως αυτό το ξεχναμε!!εχεις εδώ,στον υλικο κοσμο ένα κοριτσακι οπου εισαι για αυτό ΟΛΟΣ Ο ΚΟΣΜΟΣ!!! από εσενα εξαρτάτε η ζωητου!! εσυ εισαι τα παντα!! ξερεις ότι η αγαπησου,από εκει ψηλα!! θα θελει να φροντισεις για την μικρουλασου,ξερεις ότι αν μπορουσε να σου πει μια κουβεντα θα ηταν αυτή,να μεγαλώσεις το κοριτσακισας!!καντω!!! ξεχνα τις δικες σου δυσκολιες,βαλε σκοπο ζωης αυτό το πλασματακι, που σαν σε κοιτα στα ματιασου ,σαν βλεπει το δακρι να κυλα!! χανει την γη !!γτ. εισαι το πιο συμαντηκο στην ζωουλα της!! σε θερμοπαρακαλωωω !!!!μην λυγησεις!!!!!ζησε!! φροντησε τον εαυτο σου!!την υγειασου!!καΝΤΩΩΩΩ για το πλασματακισου!!!
συγνωμη αν εγραφα τοσο σκληρα, αλλα το θεμασου με εχει αγγιξει πολύ, κι για διαφορους λογους θα ηθελα να ζησεις, να φερεις στον κοσμο ένα κοριτσι,μια κοπελα οπου θα ξεχωριζει ,γτ.εχεις τις αρετες,εχεις την ηθικη που θελει το πλασματακι αυτό για να είναι ξεχωρηστη !!κι πιστεψεμε αν όλα πανε καλα!!γτ.η ζωη είναι παραξενη,αλλα αν μεγαλωσει κι γινει κοπελα, μαμα!!να ξερεις ότι η χαρα που θα παρεις τωτες!!θα είναι τοσο γλυκια!!τοσο λαμπερη!!τοσο χρωματηστη οπου θα σε καμει να γελασεις κι να νιωσεις υπερηφανη κι για σενα κι για τον ανδρουλησου!!

----------


## μυσπ

> 6μήνες και όμως πέρασαν και ζω και ξαναζώ τα ίδια και τα ίδια, το τηλεφώνημα ,το νοσοκομείο, το χάσιμο , το κενό , το γιατι , το πως...
> ¨Εχω πολλά βράδια να κοιμηθώ πάνω από μια-δυο ώρες .Νομίζω ότι θα ξαπλώσω και θα τα ξαναζήσω όλα και φοβάμαι.
> Αύριο θα πρέπει να είμαι και πάλι εκεί εγώ απέξω και εσύ εκει μέσα. 
> Κουράστηκα να στέκομαι , να υπάρχω ...σαν ρομπότ λειτουργώ μηχανικά και άραγε αυτό περνάει ποτέ ?Θα λειτουργήσω ξανά όπως κάποτε ,εκείνη ?
> Κάποια παιδάκια της είπαν ότι θα πεθάνω και εγώ και δεν θα έχει κανέναν και 2-3βράδυα έχουμε ουρλιαχτά και δώστου αγκαλιές και φιλιά και το πρωί θυμό και νεύρα και κλωτσιές και ξεσπάσματα .Αλλά εντάξει αντέχω για εκείνη ......και ακόμα περιμένω να μάθω το πως και το γιατί...


Κουραγιο κοπελα μου πρεπει να ηρεμησεις την μικρη οτι θα εισαι παντα κοντα της ειναι τρομερα οδυνηρο κ για την μικρη κ θελει μια ασφαλεια να νιωθει οπως καθε παιδι

----------


## nefelirene

Όλη τη νύχτα σκέφτομαι ,θυμόμουν μια Τσικνοπέμπτη με το σπίτι γεμάτο κόσμο ,μασκαρέματα ,τραγούδια και χορό και πόσο αλλιώτικα θα είναι τώρα. Στέκομαι για την μικρή μου και αυτό έκανα από την αρχή και εκείνη στέκεται για εμένα. Εχτές που τα δάκρυα έτρεχαν ασυγκράτητα στα μάγουλα μου δεν με ενόχλησε με πήρε απλά αγκαλία και μου έιπε " μαμά μη κλαις εμένα η καρδιά μου δεν έχει μαύρο μέσα μόνο κόκκινο" 
Γελάσαμε και ανάμεσα στα δάκρυα μου ,είπαμε για τις πλάκες που κάναμε μαζί και πως μας περίμενε σπίτι μετά το μπαλέτο της μικρής ή πως με περίμεναν μετά το γυμναστήριο και με δούλευαν και οι δύο. Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω ότι θα έχει κάποιες αναμνήσεις από τον μπαμπά της και ευτυχώς ευχάριστες γιατί από την αρχή στην παιδοψυχολόγο αυτό είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι της έλεγε η μικρή " Πόσο καλά περνάμε" και τι γέλιο που κάναμε και πόσο διαφορετικοί είμασταν από τις φίλες της και πόσο πολλά πράγματα κάναμε. Δυστυχώς μας βγήκαν ξινά τα πολλά γέλια ....Για την μικρή έχω σταθεί ¨σκύλα¨ και έτσι θα είμαι πάντα και έτσι ήμουν εξάλλου από την στιγμή που την γέννησα...όμως δεν μπορώ να αφήσω στην άκρη και να ξεχάσω ότι εξαιτίας τους έγω έχασα τον άνθρωπό μου και εκείνη τον μπαμπά της . 
Δεν μπορώ να προγραμμάτισω τον ευατό μου να είμαι παντα καλά ,κάποιες στιγμές παίρνω το διάλλεμα μου από το ψέυτικο προσωπείο που έφτιαξα από εκεινη την ημέρα και σβύνω....και μετά τραγούδάω στην μικρή αυτό που της έλεγα από την αρχή ......................................Και έμεινα εδώ για να μη σου λείψει τίποτα !!!!

----------


## giorgos panou

καλημερα 
ειναι τοσες πολλες οι ομορφες μερες που εζησες με το δικοσου. απο τα οσα λες πιστευω οτι ειχατε εναν δυνατο και πραγματικο ερωτα και φενετε απο το αποτελεσμα του καρπουτου. την μικρησας. 
η ζωησου κι τα οσα περνας με εχουν αγγιξει πολυ ειτε η αδικια -οσο κι να σε προτρεπω να το ξεπερνας ξερω οτι δε μπορεις ευκολα ποσο μαλον σε χαραχτηρες οπως εσενα οπου η ηθικησου και οι αρχες σου δεν σε αφηνουν να καμεις πισω οποια,οποιος κι να ηταν στη θεσησου νομιζω οτι δεν θα θελες να ξεχαστει,εχεις δυνατο το αισθημα της δικαιωσυνης μεσασου.αυτο πιστευω οτι ειναι μια απο τις αρετεςσου,κατι απο τα ομορφα που θα αποκτησει κι η μικρη-. δεν ξερω αν σε περνει αλλα αφου το θες θα ελεγα να βρεις καποιον αξιο νομικο κι να μπεις στον χορο, νομικα δε ξερω ομως λογο μιας ιστοριας που εμπλεξα αναγκαστηκα μαθαινω! αυτο που θ καμεις ειναι να μπορεσεις να γλητοσεις καποια εξοδα,οπως αυτα των δηκηγορικων ενοσεων δλδη αμα το ατυχημα του ανδροςσου εγινε μακρια η γενικα αν εσυ μενεις εκτως αττικης μην μπλεξεις με δηκηγορο απο αθηνα. γτ.θα σου χρεωσουν κι τα εξοδα των διαφορετικων ενοσεων τους.καλο ειναι να βρεις καποιον που δεν ειναι αναγκη να ειναι φουλ ευγενικος μαζισου αλλα να εχει εμπειρια απο κατι παρομιο..θα ελεγα να ψαξεις την ιστορια οποιου αναλαβει την υποθεση.μην δεχτεις νομικο απο τον συλογο αποστρατων αξιοματικων εκει θα ειναι ολα μηλημενα, αμα εχει γινει κατι ασχημο θα τον γνοριζουν κι κριφα θα του δωσουν λεφτα για να χασετε, ξερω οτι δεν πρεπει να καμω τον ξερολα αλλα ζουμε σε βρομικο κοσμο,τα ματακιαμου εχουν δει πολλα κι τα βλεπβ δυστυχως! !! η διαφθορα ειναι απιστευτη και οσο κι να το ξερα βλεπω κι ζω πραματα κι θαυματα στον χωρο της τυφλης δικαιωσυνης. πραματα που να μου τα λεγαν δε θα τα πιστευα.!!! για αυτο λοιπον στο λεω να εισαι ετιμη να δεις πολλα. να ξερεις οτι θα σε χτυπαν σε αιεσθητα σημεια.να περημενεις να ακουσεις λογια που θα σε πληγοσουν θα σε κανουν να εξοργηστεις να κλαψεις. αλλα πιστευω θα τα καταφερεις. εχεις το αστρο κι θα λαμψει η αληθεια.
ευχομαι να εισαι ετιμη για τον αγωνα που θα καμεις, το καλο ειναι οτι θα εχεις εναν ακοκα λογο να μεινεις στη ζωη. ξερω οτι σκεφτεσαι να"φυγεις" λογικο και δεν ειναι αδυναμια.,προσωπικα πιστευω κι εχω καταλαβει οτι να βαλεις τελος θελει τσαγανο,επισης κανενα χοντροπεσο δεν θα το σκεφτοταν καν.ομως εσυ εχεις πολλα που σε κραταν εδω,εκτως απο την μικρουλα εχεις και τον αγωνασου τωρα.για αυτο δυναμοσε κι βρες τα οπλα σου για να πολεμησεις αξια. 
ευχομαι καθε μερα να ειναι οσο πιο ηλιολουστη για τις ψυχουλες σας, μακαρι να ειμουν να τα ακουγες αυτα απο αλλους οχι απο μενα.που εχω ψεφτισει τοσο πολυ το δωρο του -αν υπαρχει θεου-δυστυχως εμενα οι τυψειςμου για το κακο κι την προσβολη προς τη ζωη οχι μονο τη δικημου αλλα κι αλλων ανθροπων με εχει καμει να νιωθω τοσο ντροπη. αλλα δε. τα παραταω ουτε στιγμη προσπαθω να ζω κι να συνεχιζω με ομορφη κι δυνατη καρδια. θα εισαι η αποδηξη της μητρικης θελησης πιστευω πολυ σε σενα το ζητημασου ειναι ξεχοριστω κι δεν εχω επιρεαστει πωτες ξανα τοσο πολυ

----------


## julias

> Όλη τη νύχτα σκέφτομαι ,θυμόμουν μια Τσικνοπέμπτη με το σπίτι γεμάτο κόσμο ,μασκαρέματα ,τραγούδια και χορό και πόσο αλλιώτικα θα είναι τώρα. Στέκομαι για την μικρή μου και αυτό έκανα από την αρχή και εκείνη στέκεται για εμένα. Εχτές που τα δάκρυα έτρεχαν ασυγκράτητα στα μάγουλα μου δεν με ενόχλησε με πήρε απλά αγκαλία και μου έιπε " μαμά μη κλαις εμένα η καρδιά μου δεν έχει μαύρο μέσα μόνο κόκκινο" 
> Γελάσαμε και ανάμεσα στα δάκρυα μου ,είπαμε για τις πλάκες που κάναμε μαζί και πως μας περίμενε σπίτι μετά το μπαλέτο της μικρής ή πως με περίμεναν μετά το γυμναστήριο και με δούλευαν και οι δύο. Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω ότι θα έχει κάποιες αναμνήσεις από τον μπαμπά της και ευτυχώς ευχάριστες γιατί από την αρχή στην παιδοψυχολόγο αυτό είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι της έλεγε η μικρή " Πόσο καλά περνάμε" και τι γέλιο που κάναμε και πόσο διαφορετικοί είμασταν από τις φίλες της και πόσο πολλά πράγματα κάναμε. Δυστυχώς μας βγήκαν ξινά τα πολλά γέλια ....Για την μικρή έχω σταθεί ¨σκύλα¨ και έτσι θα είμαι πάντα και έτσι ήμουν εξάλλου από την στιγμή που την γέννησα...όμως δεν μπορώ να αφήσω στην άκρη και να ξεχάσω ότι εξαιτίας τους έγω έχασα τον άνθρωπό μου και εκείνη τον μπαμπά της . 
> Δεν μπορώ να προγραμμάτισω τον ευατό μου να είμαι παντα καλά ,κάποιες στιγμές παίρνω το διάλλεμα μου από το ψέυτικο προσωπείο που έφτιαξα από εκεινη την ημέρα και σβύνω....και μετά τραγούδάω στην μικρή αυτό που της έλεγα από την αρχή ......................................Και έμεινα εδώ για να μη σου λείψει τίποτα !!!!


Δεν ειναι αναγκη φιλη μου να προγραμματισεις τον εαυτο σου να εισαι καλα. Να κανεις αυτο που νιωθεις. Τα παιδια μας δεν εχουν την αναγκη να μας βλεπουν αψυχες κουκλες. Εχουν την αναγκη να μας βλεπουν ανθρωπους με αληθινα αισθηματα και επιθυμιες. Ετσι και αλλιως τα παιδια ξερουν ακριβως το πώς νιωθουμε. Δεν μπορουμε να τους κρυφτουμε και το ξερεις καλά αυτο....Να ζησεις τα συναισθηματα σου, οποια και να ειναι αυτα...Πιστεψε με, στο λεω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια...Αυτο ακριβως το συναισθημα της απωλειας που βιωνεις τωρα, με ολο τον πονο που προκαλει, ειναι ακριβως αυτο που θα σε βοηθησει να κανεις το επομενο βημα..Σου ευχομαι υπομονη και κουραγιο.

----------


## μυσπ

> Όλη τη νύχτα σκέφτομαι ,θυμόμουν μια Τσικνοπέμπτη με το σπίτι γεμάτο κόσμο ,μασκαρέματα ,τραγούδια και χορό και πόσο αλλιώτικα θα είναι τώρα. Στέκομαι για την μικρή μου και αυτό έκανα από την αρχή και εκείνη στέκεται για εμένα. Εχτές που τα δάκρυα έτρεχαν ασυγκράτητα στα μάγουλα μου δεν με ενόχλησε με πήρε απλά αγκαλία και μου έιπε " μαμά μη κλαις εμένα η καρδιά μου δεν έχει μαύρο μέσα μόνο κόκκινο" 
> Γελάσαμε και ανάμεσα στα δάκρυα μου ,είπαμε για τις πλάκες που κάναμε μαζί και πως μας περίμενε σπίτι μετά το μπαλέτο της μικρής ή πως με περίμεναν μετά το γυμναστήριο και με δούλευαν και οι δύο. Τουλάχιστον ελπίζω ότι θα έχει κάποιες αναμνήσεις από τον μπαμπά της και ευτυχώς ευχάριστες γιατί από την αρχή στην παιδοψυχολόγο αυτό είχε κάνει τρομερή εντύπωση το ότι της έλεγε η μικρή " Πόσο καλά περνάμε" και τι γέλιο που κάναμε και πόσο διαφορετικοί είμασταν από τις φίλες της και πόσο πολλά πράγματα κάναμε. Δυστυχώς μας βγήκαν ξινά τα πολλά γέλια ....Για την μικρή έχω σταθεί ¨σκύλα¨ και έτσι θα είμαι πάντα και έτσι ήμουν εξάλλου από την στιγμή που την γέννησα...όμως δεν μπορώ να αφήσω στην άκρη και να ξεχάσω ότι εξαιτίας τους έγω έχασα τον άνθρωπό μου και εκείνη τον μπαμπά της . 
> Δεν μπορώ να προγραμμάτισω τον ευατό μου να είμαι παντα καλά ,κάποιες στιγμές παίρνω το διάλλεμα μου από το ψέυτικο προσωπείο που έφτιαξα από εκεινη την ημέρα και σβύνω....και μετά τραγούδάω στην μικρή αυτό που της έλεγα από την αρχή ......................................Και έμεινα εδώ για να μη σου λείψει τίποτα !!!!


Κοπελα μου καλα να ειστε κ οι 2 σας ευελπιστω απο εδω κ περα,Ειναι πολυ καλο οτι το παιδι εχει την αναμνηση ενος αγαπημενου ζευγαριου κ αυτο θα την βοηθησει να νιωθει καλυτερα μετεπειτα στην ζωη της,Επισης φαινεται αρκετα ωριμο παιδι κ εισαι τυχερη για αυτο γιατι καταλαβαινει τον πονο σου κ παλευει να κανει κουραγιο,θα ζησετε θα τα καταφερετε κ την ζωη που ζησατε μαζι με τον αντρα σου κ πατερα της ειναι κομματι της ψυχης σας κ ετσι θα παραμεινει

----------


## nefelirene

Εχώ ήδη δώσει " κατάθεση" 2 φορές στην ΕΔΕ , έχω νοιώσει το "ύφος" του εμείς είμαστε " Θεοί " ,προσπάθησαν να μου παρουσιάσουν κάποιον που δεν ήταν ο άντρας που έχω ζήσει 18χρόνια....μα δυστυχώς για αυτούς έπεσαν πάνω σε τοίχο. Έχω συμβουλευτεί ήδη 3 δικηγόρους μάλιστα ο ένας ήταν ειδικός σε αυτά τά θέματα " στρατιωτικός δικηγόρος" και προσπαθούσε να μου δώσει να "καταπιώ ολόκληρο τον δράκο ". 
Θα περιμένω την απάντηση τους και την απόφαση της ΕΔΕ για να προχωρήσω αλλά δυστυχώς για εκείνους όσο περισσότερο αργούν τόσο περισσότερο δυναμώνω εγώ και το πείσμα μου. Με τον άντρα μου δεν είμασταν απλά ζευγάρι μα πάνω από όλα φίλοι και αυτό είναι που μου λείπει περισσότερο ότι δεν μπορώ να τον παρω τηλ. να μιλήσουμε να του πω και να μου πεί.Μου λείπεί ατελείωτα το βράδυ στο μπαλκόνι που αράζαμε οι δύο μας αφού είχε κοιμηθεί η μικρή και κάναμε το τσιγαράκι μας και ανασκόπηση της ημέρας.
Σήμερα η μικρή είχε παρτυ στο σχολείο το πρωί την ετοίμασα της έβαλα τη στολή της και την χάζευα και για εμένα και ....για εκείνον.
Μου φάνηκε τόσο παράξενο που δεν την τράβηξα φωτογραφία να του την δείξω ......
Εχτές οι συγγενείς του την χάζευαν ,ειδικά όσοι την είχαν δεί πρίν 3μήνες τα έχασαν ,μου έλεγαν συνέχεια να σου ζήσει το παίδι σου και πως μεγάλωσε έτσι ,μάκρυνε έγινε αλλιώτική και πάλι περίεργο μου ακουγόταν ..ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΟΥ!!! τώρα είναι μόνο παιδί μου ! 
Μπορεί να την φτιάξαμε οι δύο μας αλλά τώρα είναι μόνο παιδί μου ......

----------


## giorgos panou

υπομονη κι επιμονη! ειναι δυσκολο να βγαλεις ακρη με την διαφθορα. ειδικα του ελληνικου στρατου,ποσο μαλον ΕΔΕ.οπου παει να πει - η ωρα που καβατσονοντε οι συναδεφοι του δημοσιου-, δε γνοριζω νόμικα αλλα καλο θα ειναι μολις τελειωσει το στρατοδικιο να πας το θεμα στα νομικα πολητικα δηκαστιρια,οπου κι εκει δεν ειναι ολα καθαρα,αφου συνηθως για να μην προσβαλουν τους συναδελφους βγαζουν περι το ιδιο πορησμα.να σε ετιμη να ακουσεις πολλες προσβολες ψεματα κι ασχημα λογια για τον ανδρασου δυστυχως δε σεβοντε τυποτα κι θα κανουν τα παντα,εσυ μην λυγας.
οσο κι να ειναι δυσκολα μη τα παρατας. πρεπει να αγωνιζομστε ακομα κι για το απιθανο! ειναι η υποχρεωσημας προς το δικαιο,προς τις αξιες μας.κι ας χασεις! θα εχεις ομως πολεμησει δεν θα παραδοθεις,και ειμαι συγουρος για σενα θα το καμεις. και πωτε δε ξερεις μπορει να λαμψει η αληθεια.
σχετικα με την σχεσησου που χες με τον ανδρασου οτι εισασταν και φιλοι. ειπες το σημαντικοτερο για μια παντωτινη αγαπη. ο ερωτας ειναι περιεργο κι η καψα δε κρατα πολυ,αν ομως υπαρχεί η ευγενεια,ο σεβασμος κι η επικοινωνια τωτες μπορει να γινει η τελεια σχση.
η μικρησου θα μεγαλωσει πιο γρηγορα απο αλλα παιδακια θα μαθει να ειναι πιο οριμη κι πιο δυνατη,οι συνθηκες μας αλλαζουν ετσι μπορει να την βρηκε το κακο αλλα τα καλα,τα ομορφα που τις εδωσε ο πατερας της κι εσυ θα της δωσουν τις βασεις για να γίνει δυνατη κι να κερδισει στη ζωητης.
ειμαι συγουρος πως εχει εσενα,εχει μια τοσο χαρησματικη μαμακα που θα βρει την ζωη της.οπως κι εσυ με τον καιρο θα δυναμωνεις,κι θα προχωρας μπροστα,αφου αυτο θα θελε κι ο ανθρωποςσου,οταν αγαπαμε θελουμε το καλο για την αγαπημας,θελουμε νανε. χαρουμενη ακομα κι ας μην την εχουμε.

----------


## μυσπ

> Εχώ ήδη δώσει " κατάθεση" 2 φορές στην ΕΔΕ , έχω νοιώσει το "ύφος" του εμείς είμαστε " Θεοί " ,προσπάθησαν να μου παρουσιάσουν κάποιον που δεν ήταν ο άντρας που έχω ζήσει 18χρόνια....μα δυστυχώς για αυτούς έπεσαν πάνω σε τοίχο. Έχω συμβουλευτεί ήδη 3 δικηγόρους μάλιστα ο ένας ήταν ειδικός σε αυτά τά θέματα " στρατιωτικός δικηγόρος" και προσπαθούσε να μου δώσει να "καταπιώ ολόκληρο τον δράκο ". 
> Θα περιμένω την απάντηση τους και την απόφαση της ΕΔΕ για να προχωρήσω αλλά δυστυχώς για εκείνους όσο περισσότερο αργούν τόσο περισσότερο δυναμώνω εγώ και το πείσμα μου. Με τον άντρα μου δεν είμασταν απλά ζευγάρι μα πάνω από όλα φίλοι και αυτό είναι που μου λείπει περισσότερο ότι δεν μπορώ να τον παρω τηλ. να μιλήσουμε να του πω και να μου πεί.Μου λείπεί ατελείωτα το βράδυ στο μπαλκόνι που αράζαμε οι δύο μας αφού είχε κοιμηθεί η μικρή και κάναμε το τσιγαράκι μας και ανασκόπηση της ημέρας.
> Σήμερα η μικρή είχε παρτυ στο σχολείο το πρωί την ετοίμασα της έβαλα τη στολή της και την χάζευα και για εμένα και ....για εκείνον.
> Μου φάνηκε τόσο παράξενο που δεν την τράβηξα φωτογραφία να του την δείξω ......
> Εχτές οι συγγενείς του την χάζευαν ,ειδικά όσοι την είχαν δεί πρίν 3μήνες τα έχασαν ,μου έλεγαν συνέχεια να σου ζήσει το παίδι σου και πως μεγάλωσε έτσι ,μάκρυνε έγινε αλλιώτική και πάλι περίεργο μου ακουγόταν ..ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΖΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΠΑΙΔΙ ΣΟΥ!!! τώρα είναι μόνο παιδί μου ! 
> Μπορεί να την φτιάξαμε οι δύο μας αλλά τώρα είναι μόνο παιδί μου ......


Κουραγιο κοπελα μου η μικρη θα ειναι παντα παιδι κ των 2 σας κ αυτο δεν αλλαζει θα ωριμασει αμεσα στην ζωη της κ θα πετυχει ο,τι ονειρευετε μιας κ σωστα προτυπα εχει κ βιωσε κ ενα τραγικο γεγονος που την εμαθε οτι πρεπει να παλευει κ για τον εαυτο της κ για σενα,δυστυχως η ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη πραγματικα καθυστερει να βγαλει αποφαση για ο,τιδηποτε,ευτυχως ομως που στην προσπαθεια σου να βγαλεις ακρη θα μαθεις να παλευεις κ οχι να καθεσαι μονο κ να επειδεινωνεται η θλιψη σου απο απραξια,η θλιψη κ η καταθλιψη θελει δραστηριοτητα

----------


## ΙΟΥΛΙΤΑ

Συλληπητήρια, σου εύχομε κουράγιο να χεις και δύναμη, ο θεός να σου δώσει δύναμη να στέκεσε δυνατή απο δω και πέρα για σένα αλλά και για την κορούλα σου.

----------


## nefelirene

Πολύ " βαριά" αυτή η μέρα και πολύ πιο δύσκολη αυτή η νύχτα που πέρασε.¨¨Ηταν εκεί συνέχεια και μόλις έκλειναν τα μάτια μου και όταν απλά κοίταγα το ταβάνι...σαν να του μίλαγα και του έκανα τα παράπονα μου ,που με άφησε μόνη και σαν να μου απάνταγε πως και εκείνος δεν είναι καλά εκεί που είναι μόνος του και μετά σκεφτόμουν τι σου είναι αυτό το υποσυνείδητο ακόμα και κουβέντα κάνουμε με το μυαλό μας.
¨ήμουν σε δίλημμα το πρωί να πάω ή να έρθω κατευθείαν στο γραφείο ,συγκρατήθηκα δεν ξέρω τι φοβήθηκα και δεν πήγα αισθάνομαι ότι όταν η ψυχή μου γίνεται μαύρη βαραίνω και εκείνον περισσότερο ..... Άλλη μια Παρασκευή ήρθε και τρέμω το ΣΚ .ειδικά όταν ο καιρός είναι μουντός γιατί 
γινόμαστε χειρότερα με την μικρή ,εκείνη δεν πάει σχολείο και εγώ δεν πάω δουλεία και τίποτα δεν υπάρχει να μας απασχολήσει το μυαλό από τις μαύρες σκέψεις. Ακόμα και οι κινήσεις μου είναι πολύ νωθρές σήμερα, από την μια ονειρεύομαι την ώρα που θα φύγω και από την άλλη φοβάμαι να γυρίσω στο άδειο σπίτι. Η μικρή το στόλιζε εχτές κρέμασε σερπαντίνες και χόρευε με τη στολή γυρίζοντας γύρω γύρω...με ρώταγε που θα πάμε το ΣΚ. για να βάλει την στολή της και πως να της εξηγήσω ότι εγώ φοράω εδώ και έξι μήνες μια στολή μόνο για εκείνη ,και στέκομαι μόνο για εκείνη και υπάρχω αναγκαστικά και μόνο για εκείνη και δεν έχω κουράγιο να πάω κάπου όπου όλοι οι υπόλοιποι θα είναι χαρούμενοι και εγώ θα είμαι μες την μαυρίλα και την ψυχή μου διαλυμένη....Νοιώθω ότι θέλω να ουρλιάξω και ένας κόμπος με πνίγει και σκύβω το κεφάλι και συνεχίζω να δουλεύω για να ξεχαστώ και να ξεγελάσω τον εαυτό μου αφού είμαι εγκλωβισμένη και δεν μπορώ να είμαι αυτό που θέλω και κυρίως εκεί που θέλω ...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ra1Si1Ikm1w

----------


## μυσπ

Κοπελα μου δεν ευθυνεται ο αντρας σου για αυτο που συνεβει δεν ηθελε ποτε να ειστε δυστυχισμενες ευτυχως που υπαρχει η μικρη σου για να σταθεις κ εσυ σιγα σιγα στα ποδια σου

----------


## nefelirene

Σήμερα είναι Ψυχοσάββατο όμως η δικιά του ψυχή που να είναι άραγε...μου λείπει πάρα πολύ ,έβλεπα σήμερα το dvd απο τις διακοπές ,μάθαινε στη μικρή να κολυμπάει ,προχωράγαμε πιασμένοι χεράκι αλλού φαινόμασταν και οι τρείς αγκαλιασμένοι να παίζουμε στο νερό και ενα απο τα χαζοξενύχτικά βράδυα μας σφιχταγκαλιασμένοι να σκάμε φιλια ο ένας στον άλλο Παρασκεύη βράδυ ..Σάββατο ξημερώματα Κυριακής γυρίσαμε και προσπαθούν να με πέισουν οτι ξαφνικά την Δευτέρα αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν κάποιος άλλος και μας παράτησε.Τη μικρή που κοίταγε και έλιωνε και εμένα.Εξάλλου έχω απτά παραδείγματα της ματιές που της έριχνε και τα σχόλια που ακούγονται στο dvd για τα καταρθώματα της......

----------


## μυσπ

> Σήμερα είναι Ψυχοσάββατο όμως η δικιά του ψυχή που να είναι άραγε...μου λείπει πάρα πολύ ,έβλεπα σήμερα το dvd απο τις διακοπές ,μάθαινε στη μικρή να κολυμπάει ,προχωράγαμε πιασμένοι χεράκι αλλού φαινόμασταν και οι τρείς αγκαλιασμένοι να παίζουμε στο νερό και ενα απο τα χαζοξενύχτικά βράδυα μας σφιχταγκαλιασμένοι να σκάμε φιλια ο ένας στον άλλο Παρασκεύη βράδυ ..Σάββατο ξημερώματα Κυριακής γυρίσαμε και προσπαθούν να με πέισουν οτι ξαφνικά την Δευτέρα αυτός ο άνθρωπος ήταν κάποιος άλλος και μας παράτησε.Τη μικρή που κοίταγε και έλιωνε και εμένα.Εξάλλου έχω απτά παραδείγματα της ματιές που της έριχνε και τα σχόλια που ακούγονται στο dvd για τα καταρθώματα της......


Κοπελα μου για ονομα του θεου αντρας σου ειναι αυτος που γνωριζες εσυ κ η μικρη σου μην σε ενδιαφερει η γνωμη που εκφραζει ο κοσμος

----------


## giorgos panou

Ελπιζω να βρησκεις τροπο , να είναι η εκτονωση σου το φορουμ!1 αληθεια βοηθαει να βγαζεις από μεσασου,ειδικα με γραπτο λογο- να ξελαφρωνεις από τα οσα σε τυρραναν τελευταια σχετικα με το πως? που? και πανω από όλα ΓΙΑΤΙ?? εγινε το ατύχημα, δυστύχημα στον ανδρα σου ,στο συζηγοσου και πατερα της κορούλας σου. 
πεπει να στο πεω συνεχως πως δεν είμαι ουτε ο ειδικος αλλα ουτε και γνωστης σε τετοια θεματα. Το μονο που με ταπινο λογο μπορω να σου μεταφερω είναι να μπορσεις να κρατησεις καπως μακρια την μικρουλα από την μεγαλη περιπετια που εχεις μπει ,αναφέρομαι με τον στρατο. πρεπει το κοριτσακι να γνωριζει βεβαια αλλα όχι λεπτομέρειες , μην τρελαθεί και πανω από όλα νομιζω ότι πρεπει να αποφυγει να ακουσει τις ασχημες και τοσο ανανδρες κουβέντες που θα βγουν από την άλλη πλευρα!!Οσο για εσενα φιλημου, ελπιζω να βρεις την απολυτη ισσοροποια αναμεσα σην ασχολια σου με το αγωνα αυτόν και στην προσωπιησου ζωη, στην γαληνησου!πρεπει να βρεις τα ορια!! μην σου γινει η απολυτη ασχολια η εμονησου ιδεα για παντα!, τωρα θα μου πεις "εξω από τον χορο φιλε ,πολλα λες,, "κι δικιο θα εχεις.
Τελος θα ελεγα να προσεχεις λιγάκι τις λεπτομεριες που αναφέρεις εδώ μεσα, μην εισαι τοσο χαλαρη, είναι χοριουδακι η ελλαδα!!και εχει απίστευτες "κουτσομπόλες", δεν είμαι συνομοσιολογος! αλλα τελευταια για καποια προσωπικημου υποθεση ,γνωρισα πραγματα κι εμαθα ότι το κρατος γι να σωσει το τομαριτου εχει προχωρησει παρα πολύ!! μα παραααα πολυυ!!,

----------


## δελφίνι

Εύχομαι όλα να πάνε καλά!

----------


## nefelirene

Den exo kati na kripso 
oute yparxoun sinomosies stin Ellada
Siga tin Psarokostaina pou zoume...sorry via ta greeklish alla to tablet mou den exei sosta Ellinika.

----------


## μυσπ

Ποτε θα μαθεις επιτελους τι συνεβει στον αντρα σου?Οπωσδηποτε ειναι σημαντικο ομως πανω απο ολα ειναι να ζησετε μαζι με την μικρη σου

----------


## giorgos panou

> Den exo kati na kripso 
> oute yparxoun sinomosies stin Ellada
> Siga tin Psarokostaina pou zoume...sorry via ta greeklish alla to tablet mou den exei sosta Ellinika.


μακαρι να βγει ακρη, αληθεια κι να εχεις καποια γαληνη, 
σορρυ αν ειπα κατι παραξενο, βλακειαμου ,δεν ηθελα .

----------


## sot86

> Κοντεύουν σχεδόν 30ημέρες απο την ημέρα που " έφυγε" ο άντρας μου και έμεινα μόνη με την 5,5 χρονών κόρη μου.
> Γύρισε πρώτη μέρα στην δουλειά μετά απο τις διακοπές μας , μιλήσαμε 3-4 φορές στο τηλ.και το απόγευμα με ενημέρωσαν οτι είχε ενα ατύχημα χτύπησε σοβαρά να μεταβώ στο νοσοκομείο οπόυ μου ανακοίνωσαν το "θανάσιμο τραυματισμό του" 
> Πέριμένουν τοξικολογικές εξετάσεις και προσπαθούν να με πείσουν οτι αυτοκτόνησε.Γιατι πως γίνεται αυτό ?Πως γίνεται ενας άνθρωπος που κάνει σχέδια για το μέλλον που προγραμματίζει ακόμα και το φαγητό της επόμενης μέρας να φέυγει.
> Πως γίνεται να αφήνει την λατρέια του -την κόρη μας-,Πως γίνεται την Δευτέρα το πρωί να με φιλάει οπως κάθε πρωί και να με χαιρετάει και το απόγευμα να χάνεται?Θα μάθω ποτε την αλήθεια?Πως θα συνεχίσω με το παιδί ?Πως θα ζήσω χωρίς αυτόν?
> Είμασταν μαζί απο τα 17και το Σάββατο 1μέρα πρίν το μνημόσυνο του γίνομαι 35.Κάθε χρόνο μου έστελνε λουλούδια και καρτες με τρυφερά μυνήματα ,φέτος δεν θα ακούσω ούτε την φωνή του......Δεν ξέρω πως μπορώ να ζήσω και πως να συνεχίσω μόνη μου,απο την μια λυπάμαι το κοριτσάκι μου και το αγκαλίαζω απο την αλλή χάνομαι και δεν αντέχω ούτε να την ακούω να μιλάει.Προσπαθώ να μην παίρνω χάπια και να ανταπεξέλθω σε όλα αυτά τα καινούρια που ζω .Δεν ξέρω πως να το αντέξω,την ώρα που μου το ανακοίνωσαν σκέφτηκα να παώ μαζί του αλλά μετά μου ήρθε στο νου το πρόσωπο της μικρής μου .Πως να πιστέψω οτι χάθηκε έτσι απλά αυτός που μας λάτρευε και μας έλιωνε στις αγκαλείες και στα φιλια΄.Τι να πω σε αυτό το παίδί που χτυπιέται και μου ζητάει να του φέρω τον μπαμπά του ,πως να απαλύνω τον πόνο σε ενα παιδί που δεν θα ξαναπεί μπαμπά.Πως να συνεχίσουμε μόνες μας?




Διαβαζω την ιστορια σου και σε συμπονω,πριν 50 μερες εχασα τη μαμα μου. Πιστευω οτι ειναι ο,τι πιο τραγικο θα μπορουσα να ζησω.Μπορω ομως να σε καταλαβω απολυτα και να βαλω το δικο μου ''λιθαρακι'' σε αυτη την κουβεντα.. 

Πρωτον εχω πει παρα πολλες φορες ποσο θα ηθελα να ειχα ενα παιδακι,καποιον που να αγαπαω πιο πολυ απο τον εαυτο μου και τη μαμα μου,εναν ανθρωπο να επικεντρωθω σε αυτον και να θελω να ζησω γι αυτον.Ομως εγω εχασα μαμα(που κατα γενικη ομολογια ειναι το φυσιολογικο,πραγμα που οταν το ακουω με πιανει υστερια) δεν εχασα συντροφο.Ομως βλεπω την αδερφη μου που εχει δυο παιδακια και καθε μερα παλευει να κρατησει τις ισορροπιες μεσα της με το πενθος και με τα οικονομικα προβληματα (γιατι η αδερφη μου δεν ειναι απο τις τυχερες) και μου λεει,δεν εχω χρονο να κλαψω.Απο τη μια αυτο ειναι καλο και υγιες γιατι η καθημερινοτητα δεν την αφηνει σε ησυχια να θρηνησει οπως θελει( ειχαμε μια σχεση πληρους εξαρτησης με τη μαμα μας).Απο την αλλη ομως ειναι ανθρωπος και αυτη,εχασε μαμα..

Δευτερον απο ολα τα σχολια που διαβαζω εδω μεσα τα πιο πολλα ειναι ''στασου για το παιδι σου''. Σου υποδεικνυουν το αυτονοητο!!Εννοειται οτι θα σταθεις στο παιδι σου,ομως πενθεις!Ειναι λογικο να κλαις και μπροστα στο παιδι και να βαλεις και τον εαυτο σε πρωτη μοιρα καποια μερα και να πεις εγω θελω να ξαπλωσω,θελω να κοιμηθω,θελω να κλαψω να μην εχω υποχρεωσεις για μια μερα εστω!! Υπαρχει καποιος ανθρωπος να σε βοηθησει να μεινεις λιγο μονη με τον εαυτο σου η να αναλαβει τη μικρη για λιγες ωρες?Θα σου κανει παρα πολυ καλο.Το παιδι οσο πιο μικρο ειναι τοσο πιο ευκολα θα ξεχασει και θα ξεπερασει,αυτο μου το εχει πει ψυχολογος δεν το βγαζω απο το δικο μου μυαλο αλλα το πιστευω.Περνας μια παρα πολυ δυσκολη φαση στη ζωη σου,θες ανασυγκροτηση,ηρθαν τα πανω κατω,βαλε τον εαυτο σου σε πρωτη μοιρα να γινεις καλα για σενα!!Μην βαφτεις για το παιδι ,μην βαφτεις καθολου αν δε θες,αν το κανεις βαψου για σενα.Εχεις το δικαιωμα να θρηνησεις.Τα αυτονοητα και τα ανοητα (κουραγιο,δυναμη,πανω απ ολα εισαι μαμα κλπ) ειναι γελοια.Κανεις δεν ειναι στο μυαλο σου,κανενας δεν μπορει να σε νοιωσει γιατι ελαχιστοι γυρω μας ξερουν.Σε ξαναρωταω,υπαρχει καποιος να σε βοηθησει με την μικρη?

----------


## nefelirene

Σήμερα θα είχαμε χαρά και φίλους και γέλια και τραγούδια.
Σήμερα θα γινόσουν 35..
Σήμερα έχουμε κενό...
Μια ζωγραφιά της μικρής και 2-3 λουλούδια από εμένα....
Ενα τέλος βιαστικό που δεν άξιζε σε μένα...και σε εκείνη....

----------


## μυσπ

> Σήμερα θα είχαμε χαρά και φίλους και γέλια και τραγούδια.
> Σήμερα θα γινόσουν 35..
> Σήμερα έχουμε κενό...
> Μια ζωγραφιά της μικρής και 2-3 λουλούδια από εμένα....
> Ενα τέλος βιαστικό που δεν άξιζε σε μένα...και σε εκείνη....


Σε κανεναν δεν αξιζει κατι τετοιο,ειναι στο χερι σας ομως να παλεψετε κ να τα βγαλετε περα στην ζωη σας,το να βουλιαξετε ειναι επισης κατι που δεν αξιζει σε σενα και σε εκεινη

----------


## nefelirene

Η θλίψη είναι διαφορετική ...εσωτερική ...με έχει κάνει "κακία" ,η μόνη απάντηση που δίνω είναι 
πρέπει να σκεφτώ τον εαυτό μου , είμαι μόνη μου, πρέπει να σταθώ για εκείνη και για εμένα.
Από το στόμα μου έχουν βγει οι πιο κρυφές σκέψεις που δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα έλεγα σε κανέναν.
Τα λόγια μου είναι αγκάθια για όλους αυτούς που είτε ακούσια ή εκούσια με είχαν ενοχλήσει ....σαν κάτι να 
έσπασε μέσα μου και άνοιξε το "κουτί " και τώρα όλα βγαίνουν έξω...δεν υπάρχουν πια πρέπει και μη για εμένα .
Δεν μπορώ να κρύψω τίποτα από αυτά που νοιώθω. Η μικρή είναι πάλι χαμένη , από την μια χαρούμενη και από την 
άλλη αρχίζει πάλι η γνωστή έκφραση " ζηλεύω τα παιδία που έχουν μπαμπά .." δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό απλά 
της λεω οτί πιο ευχάριστο μπορεί να θυμάται για τον μπαμπά της .....¨Ήδη κοντεύουν 8μήνες από εκείνη την ημέρα
και ακόμα στην αναμονή...και σκέφτομαι όταν ¨θα μάθω ¨ θα μείνω ίδια ή θα γίνω ακόμα ποιο σκληρή .
Έχω γίνει άκαμπτη όπως λενε και οι ειδικοί τα πόδια μου έχουν κολλήσει στην γή και δεν λυγίζουν και σκληρή σαν 
πέτρα , σαν να έχουν απέναντι τους ένα τοίχο. Ακόμα και τα μάτια μου δείχνουν σε όλους την άβυσσο που έχω μέσα μου...

----------


## μυσπ

> Η θλίψη είναι διαφορετική ...εσωτερική ...με έχει κάνει "κακία" ,η μόνη απάντηση που δίνω είναι 
> πρέπει να σκεφτώ τον εαυτό μου , είμαι μόνη μου, πρέπει να σταθώ για εκείνη και για εμένα.
> Από το στόμα μου έχουν βγει οι πιο κρυφές σκέψεις που δεν πίστευα ποτέ ότι θα έλεγα σε κανέναν.
> Τα λόγια μου είναι αγκάθια για όλους αυτούς που είτε ακούσια ή εκούσια με είχαν ενοχλήσει ....σαν κάτι να 
> έσπασε μέσα μου και άνοιξε το "κουτί " και τώρα όλα βγαίνουν έξω...δεν υπάρχουν πια πρέπει και μη για εμένα .
> Δεν μπορώ να κρύψω τίποτα από αυτά που νοιώθω. Η μικρή είναι πάλι χαμένη , από την μια χαρούμενη και από την 
> άλλη αρχίζει πάλι η γνωστή έκφραση " ζηλεύω τα παιδία που έχουν μπαμπά .." δεν μπορώ να κάνω κάτι γιαυτό απλά 
> της λεω οτί πιο ευχάριστο μπορεί να θυμάται για τον μπαμπά της .....¨Ήδη κοντεύουν 8μήνες από εκείνη την ημέρα
> και ακόμα στην αναμονή...και σκέφτομαι όταν ¨θα μάθω ¨ θα μείνω ίδια ή θα γίνω ακόμα ποιο σκληρή .
> ...


Κουραγιο φιλη μου πιστευω το προβλημα σου ειναι οτι φοβασαι την μοναξια κ τωρα νιωθεις σαν χαμενη,ομως δεν εισαι μονη σου στην πραγματικοτητα εχεις την μικρη σου πρεπει να το συνειδητοποιησεις κ ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα τα καταφερετε,θα παρει χρονο αλλα θα τα καταφερετε,επειδη πρεπει να ζησετε κ εσεις το οφειλετε στον εαυτο σας!

----------


## nefelirene

Κοντεύει χρόνος από εκείνη την μέρα, δεν περνάει λεπτό χωρίς να υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου και στο μυαλό της μικρής. Οι εκρήξεις της είναι απίστευτες, θέλει τον μπαμπά της τώρα να μας πάρει να πάμε διακοπές στην θάλασσα να τα ξεχάσουμε όλα και με παραλαλάει να πάω να τον φέρω.....
Ακόμα ή απάντηση δεν μας έχει δοθεί και κάθε προσπάθεια που κάνουμε πέφτει πάνω σε τοίχο...
Εχτές το βράδυ στις 04:00 νόμιζα ότι ήταν εκεί και μίλαγε ξύπνησα ,πάλι μόνες ήμασταν βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι και περίμενα να ξημερώσει....
Σε λίγες μέρες θα είμαστε ακριβώς ένα χρόνο χωρίς εσένα ,μόνες μας μια καινούρια οικογένεια , οι δύο μας.
Γιατί όμως ....και τι απάντηση να δώσω στα τόσα γιατί της όταν άκόμα δεν έχουν απαντηθεί τα δικά μου γιατί..
Άραγε το κενό μας και τα δικά μας γιατί πότε θα περάσουν.

----------


## μυσπ

> Κοντεύει χρόνος από εκείνη την μέρα, δεν περνάει λεπτό χωρίς να υπάρχει στο μυαλό μου και στο μυαλό της μικρής. Οι εκρήξεις της είναι απίστευτες, θέλει τον μπαμπά της τώρα να μας πάρει να πάμε διακοπές στην θάλασσα να τα ξεχάσουμε όλα και με παραλαλάει να πάω να τον φέρω.....
> Ακόμα ή απάντηση δεν μας έχει δοθεί και κάθε προσπάθεια που κάνουμε πέφτει πάνω σε τοίχο...
> Εχτές το βράδυ στις 04:00 νόμιζα ότι ήταν εκεί και μίλαγε ξύπνησα ,πάλι μόνες ήμασταν βγήκα στο μπαλκόνι και περίμενα να ξημερώσει....
> Σε λίγες μέρες θα είμαστε ακριβώς ένα χρόνο χωρίς εσένα ,μόνες μας μια καινούρια οικογένεια , οι δύο μας.
> Γιατί όμως ....και τι απάντηση να δώσω στα τόσα γιατί της όταν άκόμα δεν έχουν απαντηθεί τα δικά μου γιατί..
> Άραγε το κενό μας και τα δικά μας γιατί πότε θα περάσουν.


Δυστυχως καθυστερουν τετοιες απαντησεις στην ελληνικη δικαιοσυνη,Συνεχιστε την προσπαθεια κ θα τα καταφερετε...

----------

